# O Speed Setting?



## Patmc13 (Jan 8, 2008)

What does the O Speed setting mean that reads in the dash?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I know you can have the dash readout display a digital speedometer if you want it too. Other than that I'm not sure.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Patmc13 said:


> What does the O Speed setting mean that reads in the dash?


You can set the Over speed sensor. It is fully outlined in the manual on the function of it and how to activate and deactivate it. 

What this does is, once it is activated to the desired MPH you want to be alerted to, it will beep every time you reach that mark. Mine is set at 90mph.

Don't be alarmed if you find after a few hours of uninterrupted driving you get alerted to take a break. You will be alerted with a chime and see a palm tree displayed on your cluster suggesting you take a break. This setting can be deactivated.

There is a wealth of knowledge in the manual. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i have had the rest indcator light come on it was weird


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

cwbimp said:


> i have had the rest indcator light come on it was weird


If you don't pull over within 30 minutes after the rest indicator comes on, the car automatically pulls off the side of the road, your seat reclines, the center console lid opens and a beer pops up. You cannot restart your car for 60 mins.

:cheers MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Crap, another warranty issue - my beer dispenser's broken.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> Crap, another warranty issue - my beer dispenser's broken.


The dispenser only holds 12 oz cans. Something to do with legal limits and breathalyser tests.  If you put a 16 oz can in the dispenser it will jam. There was a TSB out on it. Pontiac made the dispenser to accommodate larger cans. Another design flaw. You have to take your car in and have a smaller dispenser installed, this will prevent the schtukness.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

mine comes up with a mini keg , by GTO PERFORMANCE in montauk:cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You have to take your car in and have a smaller dispenser installed, this will prevent the schtukness.


I just tested with Foster's (BINGO) problem solved.

I heard, and this may be a myth, that when you get the fuel warning and keep driving it changes to another warning - like when you're down to almost fumes.

Anyone know if this is true and what the warning looks like? If it's a guy carrying a gas can or something, that would be too funny. I know when I first saw the picnic table and tree in the rest alert I laughed my A off.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> I just tested with Foster's (BINGO) problem solved.


IMO since the car was built down under, Holden wants us drinking beer from down under. After market beer may void the warranty.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*montauk?*



NEXSTAR7 said:


> mine comes up with a mini keg , by GTO PERFORMANCE in montauk:cheers


Ive been there once, fishing 80 miles off shore for tuna with a guy named Larry who owns a glass business near there.:seeya:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Larry


"Lord I apologize and bless all the starving pygmys down in New Guinea, amen."


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

yea it goes fuel low then fuel very low you can drive passed the 0 mile mark on the read out i have done it severl times


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

funny stuff


----------

